# Insulation for 2X10 basement ceiling.



## iMisspell (Jun 2, 2007)

You dont want to "stuff it in", normally you try and keep the "fluff" of the insulation as is, and not compress it.
Im sure if you search online you will see the dimensions of the different R values.

I just picked up some for the walls (2x6) and found both R19 and R21, never paid mind to other thicknesses, but i think R27 is about 9".

For the pipes you want to cut the insulation so it fits around them, kind of carving out the middle of the insulation.

_


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

You might consider running a heat run or two into the basement instead of keeping it cold. I did that a couple years ago and it really helps with the cold floor. The water heater doesn't work as hard either. 

Insulating the basement from the warm upstairs just ups the chances of frozen pipes.


----------



## luweee (Nov 15, 2007)

I put in 6 HVAC ductings to supply heat to the basement and 1 Return and I have a vented door for a Return also.... I did this all as per an HVAC estimate... when I had a pro come out and price it.

Is this what you were talking about when you said heat run? or something else?


How bout the soffit?


Thanks
both of you!


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm a big believer in Roxul insulation also! Did my whole attached garage with it, because of it fire rating! Insulating the basement ceiling is unusual, unless its to reduce noise from upstairs! Just exactly, what is your reason?


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

If you are heating your basement there is no need to insulate the ceiling unless you have radiant heat in the ceiling.

Do insulate the exterior walls - especially the rim joist area and any above grade wall areas.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

luweee said:


> I put in 6 HVAC ductings to supply heat to the basement and 1 Return and I have a vented door for a Return also.... I did this all as per an HVAC estimate... when I had a pro come out and price it.
> 
> Is this what you were talking about when you said heat run? or something else?


Yes, that's what I meant. As Jogr said, if you're heating that basement then there's absolutely no good logic in insulating the floor/ceiling.


----------



## Winchester (Aug 27, 2008)

jogr said:


> If you are heating your basement there is no need to insulate the ceiling unless you have radiant heat in the ceiling.
> 
> Do insulate the exterior walls - especially the rim joist area and any above grade wall areas.


I second this comment. Been doing a lot of research on the subject myself and trying to determine what approach best suites me and for the right cost. Some suggestions would be to use rigid foam 2" (R10) adhered or fastened to the walls. There are some panel systems out there too but they're a little too pricey for me.

Best of luck.:thumbsup:


----------



## luweee (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm insulating my ceiling because of noise. Thought any litte bit will help.


----------

